# Data outage or 901 issue?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't get a 4g signal, only 3g. Im on rooted 901 with kin3tx 901 hack.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I am rooted with 901 Zero problems. In Utah.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

4gs fine in minneapolis area. Perhaps its the 893 system of kinetx not agreeing with the new radio?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope not. May drop down to 893 and see If its better.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Daybreak (Dec 26, 2011)

signal has been crappy here. going totally gone and coming back for about 5 minutes, then gone. I would suggest if your bionic is where you want it, I would wait at least 24 hours for vz to get there sh*** straight


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK I'll hang on a bit. Can't get any 4g signal at all, only 3g. Thought if there was an outage you wouldn't get any signal at all??

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK still bs for signal.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

I am on vanilla 901 rooted. I was getting issue with no 4g. I now random on and off. I I think it is the network

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I pulled sim card and reinstalled it. 4g back now but I think the signal was better on leaked 793...

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------

